# Shrimp Buddies... Flower & Vampire..



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

So these 2 Guys/Girls/ Not Sure.. Sit here like 8-10hours a day filtering water...
They come out at night 
Love these 2 to death... 










Heres a fun lil clip: (watch in 480p) filtering action 

EDIT*** New Video****


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats!

I have a pair of each in my tank too. 
The flowers love to hang out on top of a rock, parked right out in front of the powerhead and wrestle each other for the better spot. 

The vampires I find are more shy. They hide away under the same things as my kuhli's. Not too much water flow where they are but they make up for that by doing that wavy motion thing with their fans unlike the flowers who just stick em up there.

Haha so I'm impressed at seeing your two hang out together!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Audioswap with this lol


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

omg lol thats soo cool! makes me want a some


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> Audioswap with this lol


OMG ...  Totally swapped LOL!

Hahaha new video uploaded... everyone watch it 
of course watch in 480p


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

HAHAHAHA you actually did it


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Haha! I loved the vid.  I have one shrimp somewhere in my 90. :s


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Heres a small update :]

When I removed the wood to vaccume the gravel.. this is where he went to hide...
lol a hermit shrimp!









and here they are doing what they do


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice update...thanks for sharing 
BTW, I love that hermit shrimp


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

how long have you had these two?


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

what are your tank specs?


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> how long have you had these two?


Hmmm 4-6weeks? Unsure 



BettaBeats said:


> what are your tank specs?


20 Gallon.. 
Vampire still quite small when he is a better size I'll move him into the 29 

For the meantime I'll let him enjoy company of his friend hehe


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Bump .. new video new shrimp and tank ^_^






Hes not shy at all on the other hand the other one hides all the time :|


----------

